# Gallenson's-Why go anywhere else?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I was offered a very generous smoking deal by a forum member for a die along with a load of brass and factory ammo. The first time I go to use the die the decapping pin breaks and the actual decapper is a little bent. I am not even sure what or how that happened, but anywho. I go to SW thinking that it would be an easy part to buy and off we go, but no. It is an older X style die and uses a compression fit decapper rather than threaded. I look for help and there is not anyone around anywhere and the gun counter guys are all tied up. I look at RCBS's site to see if I can find the parts and no success there. 
So, rather than just toss it I figure that I will give Gallenson's a try. As it is old, they don't have it in stock, but Brian says to bear with him and he will find it online for me and he can special order it. I am in a hurry during lunch break and the parking meter is ticking, so I was not there very long, but I decide to take a gander around while he looks and I quickly see the same Winchester 760 powder for $20 that I just bought for $22 at Cabela's last Friday. I then see Varget and same story there, then some bullets and same thing, cheaper than SW by about 10%. Even the RCBS kit I bought a month ago and same price as Cabela's and $20 cheaper than SW. Brian is looking feverishly and takes my info and says that he will find it and takes my number down. He calls me when I am only about 8 blocks away and says that RCBS will be shipping me a whole new decapper conversion system at no cost to me and that I should have it by next Friday. 
So, customer service that was great even when it is a non-sale for them. Prices less than the big box stores and people that actually know what they are doing...what more can one ask for? I am now a convert! Small business that is local keeping the money local. I must encourage you all to give them a try if you have not yet. I discussed briefly with a customer today and he said that they are great on rifles too. BTW free parking behind the store on 2nd south between 1st and 2nd E.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the store too. They saved me hundreds of dollars on my 7mm. They went far and above what one would expect to make sure I was happy with the gun I ended up getting.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

The other nice thing about Gallensons - the Boulton family - the son and Father who own the store - never forget their customers. Keep going in the store and they will always remember you. I never go any where else for guns, ammo, parts, ets, etc. Great store and great prices.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1!


-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been in there a few times. Found some awesome deals! On one of the trips there I found 90 gr rounds for my 22-250 and had to try them.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought my last 2 guns there. Saved over $100 on my Ruger .44 revolver from what Cabelas was selling it for. I'm a customer for life. Go check them out if you haven't yet.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the place and yes Brian is a great guy. He ordered me up a neck trimmer and was happy to help me out. I have a friend that works at the gun counter and back a few years ago I ordered up 2 AR's at a well known store in West Ogden. After 4 months and a whole bunch of games I went to Gallensons and they were willing to sell me the guns at the same price and they had them in stock. :O•-: I don't go to that ONE other place anymore. :roll:


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

They sponsored a winchester super x2 at a Ducks Unlimited Banquet about 10 years ago at mesquite nv. I was lucky and won it, the owner shook my hand that night, again at his store the next week. Great people. If it were closer it would be the only hunting store I would use.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> They sponsored a winchester super x2 at a Ducks Unlimited Banquet about 10 years ago at mesquite nv. I was lucky and won it, the owner shook my hand that night, again at his store the next week. Great people. If it were closer it would be the only hunting store I would use.


+1. If they were just a little closer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup, Gallenson's is a great little store. You will find the same to be true of most small business that have been around for a few years. Small local businesses stay around for a reason...usually good service and knowledge gained from years of service. When you actually check you will find that their pricing is always competitive also. I run a similar type business (guitar store) and I can match the big boys pricing with no problem, but they...the big box guys...can't and won't ever match our service. 
So, yeah, do shop Gallenson's and other local small merchants!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree BP, I work at a locally owned community bank that is small, 5 branches, not Zions Bank that tries to say they are a community bank :lol: . The service can't be matched. The huge competitors really offer no advantages other than more locations and then there is the too big to fail issue... :roll:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I normally would agree, but just today I went in there looking for a Glock 20. As it turns out they didn't have it in stock so I asked the guy if he could see how long it would take to get in. After about 20 min of looking on the computer and cussing under his breath he said "Jesus Christ, its going to be faster to call them then look on here". He gets up and walks to the front of the store. 15 more min goes by and finally he looks over at me, see me still standing there and walks up and says, "trying to find you one of these is very difficult so I need to know if we find it if your ready to buy it" to which I replied well I'm ready to buy but it all depends on price. He said " Well nobody will beat our price so I take that as a yes" again I said well lets find one and go from there. He grumbled a few things and walked off. 5 more min later he came back and said $548.00 to which I replied, out the door. Nope + tax he says. I said ok well I will let you know. He shakes his head and walks off.

With two calls I found 2 better prices and to be honest I really don't care if they can match them, I wont be buying from them.

That being said, when I bought my daughters .308 the sales guy that helped me then was great. I guess its just a matter of who helps you and what kind of mood they are in that day.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

> I guess its just a matter of who helps you and what kind of mood they are in that day.


Couldn't agree more. I've bought ammo, cleaning supplies, cases, and firearms at Gallensons and the service has been all over the place. Some sales people are excellent, others mediocre, and some remind me of used car salesmen.

I like giving my $ to local businesses and Gallensons has good prices, but the service could definitely use some improvement.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> .........................+1. If they were just a little closer.


+2


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hit them up again today. I thanked Bryan for his great customer service! I received my new decapper and the whole new innards to the die last week. Their prices on rifles surprised me at being pretty competitive.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Do they still have a giant selection of cast bullets in the back hall? All the big stores carry the same small selection and expensive brand of cast bullets.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is about the only part of the store that I did not investigate. 
Thanks again for the hookup Cookie, between you and Brian I have a new die. I hope to load them up tomorrow and let them fly on Saturday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Man I hated going in there, it always cost me several hundred $$$$$$!!! :lol:


----------

